# Hey from UK



## how5er (Dec 9, 2011)

Hey all, Brand new here and looks like a hell of a site, Got here by accident looking for a new source, hopeing to try out some of the site sponsors soon. See you around.


----------



## Arnold (Dec 9, 2011)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*how5er* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## brazey (Dec 9, 2011)

Welcome to the board


----------



## GreenOx (Dec 9, 2011)

Welcome!


----------



## Night_Wolf (Dec 9, 2011)

Welcome brah


----------



## thefastship (Dec 10, 2011)

Weclome


----------



## CEM Store (Dec 13, 2011)

Welcome!


----------



## smaj210 (Dec 14, 2011)

welcome bro, we a minority here but alls good.


----------



## OrbitNutrition (Dec 14, 2011)

Welcome to IM


----------



## Plaincoupe (Dec 19, 2011)

welcome


----------



## Lang (Dec 19, 2011)

Welcome.


----------



## JJ-INSANE1 (Dec 19, 2011)

Welcome mate , how's the weather in the UK this time of year .


----------



## Acee (Dec 19, 2011)

Bloody cold and wet as usual,

Welcome, UK here too, never been back to the UK boards after finding this forum, been on many, this is the best by far


----------



## KingLouie (Dec 20, 2011)

Welcome!


----------



## gdriver5 (Dec 22, 2011)

welcome


----------



## aminoman74 (Dec 23, 2011)

welcome


----------



## antonoverlord (Dec 23, 2011)

welcome brother ur gonna love this site


----------



## Bonchwater (Dec 30, 2011)

welcome


----------



## FoxOscar (Jan 2, 2012)

Hi, welcome to the site.  I'm also from the UK


----------



## windjam (Jan 15, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## norcalmuscle (Jan 22, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## BolognaTits (Jan 23, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## Hayseed (Jan 24, 2012)

Welcome to hit me up homie!


----------



## sgk55135 (Jan 25, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## Youdidntknow (Jan 27, 2012)

Welcome!!!


----------



## charley (Jan 27, 2012)

yo yo yo.......................................


----------



## Ceptor (Jan 28, 2012)

Moray as in Moray, Scotland? Welcome brother!


----------



## returnofthdragon (Jan 28, 2012)

Lots of great sponsors here.


----------



## fienelarinsare (Jan 31, 2012)

welcome


----------



## gilby1987 (Jan 31, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## gilby1987 (Jan 31, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## Bottom's Up (Feb 1, 2012)

welcome to the forums


----------



## joby1284 (Feb 8, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## 570junior (Feb 8, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## fatsopower (Feb 9, 2012)

Welcome - enjoy!


----------



## Mrquest (Feb 10, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## MaxSeg (Feb 10, 2012)

welcome


----------



## 69grunt (Feb 11, 2012)

Welcome to IM


----------

